# First Counseling Session Soon...



## Catcake86

My husband and I have our first counseling session in a little over a week... We've been married about 4 1/2 years, but recently have had some serious issues that caused us to separate completely for a few months. We recently moved back in together and things seem to be going fairly well... My question is, what can I expect to happen in counseling? I'm really hoping the counselor can help us work out some of our problems (like not communicating well). Will the counselor talk to us separately at first? Any input would be great!


----------

